

Using GMail to Manage Your iPhone Contacts (and vice versa) - jsmcallister
http://jsmcallister.blogspot.com/2012/08/syncing-your-gmail-contacts-with-your.html

======
eumenides1
Hmmm it never occurred to me to do a write up of this process. And it's funny,
because I did exactly the same thing in the same order.

Yes, this process works quite well and cleaning up your gmail contacts is a
pain, but most important step.

------
modeless
One more tip: Gmail has a "merge duplicate contacts" feature that's a huge
time saver during the cleanup step.

~~~
jsmcallister
Great tip. I added it to the original post.

------
andymoe
I've used this approach since gmail added supported the active sync protocol.
It's work out quite well.

------
erangalp
The funny thing is that you can do that on Android by default.

